# دارة كاشف معادن



## عضو1 (25 أغسطس 2010)

نوجه نداء ءالى الأخوه الأفاضل اعضاء المنتدى وخاصه في قسم الهندسة الالكترونية ومن لديه الخبره الكافية أن يساعدنا في ايجاد دارة كاشف معادن يصل عمقها في البحث حتى 6 أمتار مع الشرح وذكر العناصر المستخدمة في تطبيق هذه الدارة نامل ذلك بالسرعة الممكنه .

والله الموفق 

وجزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## alsaneyousef (25 أغسطس 2010)

http://kunoooz.com/up/uploads/images/kunoooz7705d4ed08.gif 
http://kunoooz.com/up/uploads/images/kunoooz43bb07cae7.gif
http://kunoooz.com/up/uploads/images/kunoooz04b396bb6f.gif 
http://kunoooz.com/up/uploads/images/kunooozea642f5c13.gif 
منقول للفائده المدى 5 متر


----------



## عضو1 (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم ونفعنا وأياكم لما فيه الخير دائما وكل عام وأنتم بخير وتقبل الله طاعتكم


----------



## dercncplaner (31 أغسطس 2010)

السّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تقريباً كل صورة تظهر دارة مختلفة، وفعلاً مكتوب في إحدى الصّور أنّ المدى قد يصل إلى 5 أمتار، ولكن يجب الإنتباه إلى نقطة مهمّة.
إذا كانت هذه الخمص أمتار في حالة الهواء (كما أظنّ)، فهي في حالة التّراب ربّما لا تتجاوز النّصف متر، وهذا بسبب الرّطوبة في التّراب.

هذا غير أنّني استغرب، إذا كانت الطّاقة المُعطاة من الوشيعة الأولى والتّي لا تصل كلّها إلى الثّانية تنتج في النّهاية ما يكفي لاستشعار حتّى 5 أمتار في الهواء، فيجب أن تكون هذه الطّاقة على الأقلّ 30 أو 40 وات، فكيف يكون هذا ومصدر الطّاقة 9V؟؟

على كلّ حال، هنا تُباع هذه الأجهزة وأيضاً يوجد شرح عن صنعها (انزل في الصّفحة إلى الأسفل):
http://www.matni.com/
http://www.matni.com/Arabic/Metal Detector/CD Metal Detector/metal detectors.htm


----------



## dercncplaner (7 سبتمبر 2010)

حاولت البحث في الإنترنت عن دارة كشف معادن لمسافة كبيرة، لكن كل هذه الدّارات لن تصل إلى متر في الحقيقة، وإن بحثنا في متجر إلكترونيّات وأجهزة كهربائيّة معروف لوجدتا أنّ أفضل جهاز يصل إلى مسافة 220 cm وهذه بسبب جودة التّصنيع وجودة الدّارة والجهاز بشكل كامل، فسعره يصل إلى 1500 يورو ووزنه قرابة 2 كيلو، وهو يستهلك طاقة كبيرة.


----------



## alsaneyousef (7 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخي هناك جهاز اسمة دلتا بلز ويباع في تركيا ومداة ستة متر ,وسعرة البورد مجمع خمسين يورو


----------



## dercncplaner (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لـ
Delta Puse
فالدّارة ن هنا
http://www.md4u.ru/files/DP.pdf
http://www.md4u.ru/?page=pimd&lang=en

وأنا لم أجد معلومات عن مداه

لكن في هذا الفيديو لا يصل المدى في حالة القطعة الكبيرة إلى المتر، وهذا في الهواء، فكيف في التّراب؟
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zOiO41PeiQ


----------

